# Is this a type of cardio?



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys! My first post here. Go easy on me 

Basically, I'm bulking, and eating about 3000-4000 calories a day.

I also play drums every day. I was interested to see if drums are a good form of cardio, and I found a lot of sites saying that drumming burns similar/more calories than a 30 min/1 hour jog. I couldn't believe this.

So, basically, am I doing my bulk harm doing this every day after my workout? I don't want to have to eat even more because of the expenses, and just because... I don't.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

If drumming is a type of cardio then so is mastrabation

Depeds on how crazy you go

How high your heart rises

How long you drum

If you sweat a lot its a sign of increased heart rate but can you keep druming for an hour without your neibour gunning you down for noise pollution


----------



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

I have electric drums, so I play for about 1 hour or so. I don't feel like I'm sweating much at all, but when I get up I have to change my pants because apparently I sweat from zé Buttocks.

Would doing it before my workout make a difference? Instead of after?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldnt consider that as proper cardio

Get out go for a jog

Get on treadmill xtrainer bike or watever

Make a diffrence to what?


----------



## Unintended (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhh, ok. Just for the record, I'm hoping it's not a cardio. I don't want to be doing that much cardio on my bulk. 



> Make a diffrence to what?


If it was a type of cardio- would it make a difference if I did it before or after my weights. Just in case these articles are correct.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i'll give you an idea. get on the treadmill have a light run for 5mins after that up the speed so you can sprint for 20 secs. do 10 intervals only resting 40 sec between them. if you feel the same playing the drums then yes you can use the drums as a cardio alternative


----------

